# my iPhone CONTACTS dbase listings...



## JVRudnick (Aug 28, 2007)

Hey all..

thinking that I'd just "bricked" my iPhone got me thinking that hey, it'd be no real chore to get it once again, unlocked and activated by someone (I paid to get that done originally on my 1.0.2)....

but, then I remembered my CONTACTs listings, more than 200 entries...and how long it took me to get them all done..

is there a way, using say iBrickr or iPhoneBrowser on a PC, to "copy" that contacts dbase to my desktop -- oh, and nope, I don't use iTunes at all...

could someone offer a way to copy that?

jim


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

> oh, and nope, I don't use iTunes at all...


Why would you even have an iPhone then? The whole point of the iPhone is:
a) to use as an iPod (with iTunes)
b) to manage contacts/photos/music easily with iTunes

If you don't use iTunes, then you may as well just buy the HTC Touch. 

I know it's not the answer you were looking for, but honestly, the iPhone was designed to be used with iTunes, and works very well with it. If you WERE using iTunes, and you had to format the iPhone, all you would have to do to get everything back is plug it in to your computer when you're done... iTunes would do the rest.

A7


----------



## JVRudnick (Aug 28, 2007)

actually, no the iPhone was designe to make Apple revenue -- any other thought is just wishful thinking. having been in biz for 35 years and self employed for 25, I know biz. your thought however is thinking with your heart instead of your head....not to provide offence, but not how I live and work.

that all said, tunes? hey, music stopped in the late 60's....honest!

so...while I like the technology, and yes Apple still leads in the GUI battles, I can only add that this is ALL off topic. if you'd like to disagree, post your own thread pls...

so..anyone else?

Jim


----------



## Sony311 (Nov 28, 2007)

JVRudnick said:


> Hey all..
> 
> thinking that I'd just "bricked" my iPhone got me thinking that hey, it'd be no real chore to get it once again, unlocked and activated by someone (I paid to get that done originally on my 1.0.2)....
> 
> ...



If you use windows, use WINSCP, assuming that you can connect to the phone. If so, look for AddressBook folder (sorry can't remember the whole directory structure at this moment) inside that folder you will see to files: something like addressbook...sqb and addressbookpics <-again the names allude me, but in any case it does have the wording of "addressbook". Just copy the files over to your desktop and when you get your phone going, just simply copy them back over using WinSCP again...voila, instant backup of contacts! 

**UPDATE** - lol....I just remembered a bunch of stuff!!!  Here ya Go!

*SMS*
/var/root/Library/SMS/sms.db

*Calendar*
/var/root/Library/Calendar/Calendar.sqlitedb

*Notes*
/var/root/Library/Notes/notes.db

*Call History*
/var/root/Library/CallHistory/call_history.db

*Address Book*
/var/root/Library/AddressBook/AddressBook.sqlitedb AND
/var/root/Library/AddressBook/AddressBookImages.sqlitedb

*Voicemail (If you are an ATT customer and have visual Voicemail)*
/var/root/Library/Voicemail/voicemail.db

*NOTE* - Individual voicemails are stored as 1.amr, 2.amr, etc. If you’ve recorded a custom greeting, it’s stored as Greeting.amr.

*Photos*
/var/root/Media/DCIM/100Apple
(Photos synced from iPhoto)-> /private/var/root/Media/Photos.

*Safari*- bookmarks and history files in /var/root/Library/Bookmarks.plist and History.plist

Cookies are stored in /var/root/Library/Cookies/Cookies.plist.


There ya Go!!!


----------



## JVRudnick (Aug 28, 2007)

thanks! found it finally in var > root > library > addressbook and copied both files. 

oh, I noted that they're SQLite files....is that anything at all like a MS-SQL dbase file?

Jim


----------



## Sony311 (Nov 28, 2007)

JVRudnick said:


> thanks! found it finally in var > root > library > addressbook and copied both files.
> 
> oh, I noted that they're SQLite files....is that anything at all like a MS-SQL dbase file?
> 
> Jim


I believe that you can open them. I know MAC has a an actual program that can read them directly...As for PC...who knows... 

Anyway, also look at my UPDATE to the post for more backup goodies!


----------



## JVRudnick (Aug 28, 2007)

hmmm...re that photos link you provided - do you know if you can create a "new" folder in that same location - maybe even divey them up?
;-)

Jim


----------

